# amazing colour changing horses



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

I have one of these(sort of). These dang horses and their color changing abilities!

My youngster is an appaloosa and she started the summer with just tons and tons of spots but within a few weeks lost all of them and hasn't got them back and it's confusing me!

Even with the growth of her winter coat she only retained a slightly white spot on her face and a quarter sized one on her butt. The previous summer she was also completely solid but she started collecting white spots before her winter coat grew in.

I must also mention that she is getting white spots in her mane and tail now but no more on her body

Snowflake appaloosa?

Birdcatcher spots? 

Both?

Who knows.

(Solid pictures are recent, spotted ones are old)









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

My chestnut gelding had a wide range of colours. In the spring he was a wonderful golden, often with noticeable dapples. In early summer his coat would turn red with a slight orange tint, that would slowly disappear. His autumn colour matched the leaves on the trees, until it was replaced by a dark winter coat. Also, his tiny white star would disappear in the spring and occasionally in the autumn.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Well, genetically they don't change. But the effect those genes have on the coat colors over time can cause one to think they have a new horse every season. 



I would suspect both roan and grey are present loosie. They not only effect the over all look season to season independently but put them together and they effect the timing of how grey progresses. 



I have several palominos that are white yaks come the fall and then shed off to varying shades of gold. The sooty ones being more "chocolate" in appearance, the nd1's cinnamon colored where a typical dun would show primitives and a couple that you would swear were roans the ticking is so extensive when combined with nd1 and the plain Jane gold though they have a metallic sheen that makes them highly reflective. Gives meaning to the phrase "A horse of a different color".


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

My gelding goes from golden palomino in summer. To almost white looking by October.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

notty changes a bit year to year. and her star is mostly gone now lol. she is more white this year. been shaved a few times and she looks like a gray shaved XD. i dont have the pick scanned on the computer yet but notty looked like a typical liver chestnut roan when she was younger than 15. she started doing crazy things after that. she is 28 now (washrack pic and close up of her hip are from this summer before i had her shaved AGAIN this year).


----------

